# wie weit kann ich gehen ?



## Pepper Ann (6 Februar 2010)

ich plane ein waschmaschinenprojekt mit einem drehstromantrieb. der sollte natürlich ein wenig dynamik liefern. nun dachte ich 

ich könnte einen FU bekommen, der bis 400 Hz geht. für mein waschmaschinenprojekt. nun finde ich aber überall nur motoren für 50 oder 60 Hz. 

ist es überhaupt möglich so einen "normalen" 2poligen IEC 80 Motor mit 0,75 KW dem faktor 8 zu "übertakten" 

lg, anna


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Was erwartest Du denn von einer Waschmaschine mit 20000 U/min???
Und (mal theoretisch): Wer oder was soll den G-Kräften standhalten können?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2010)

Also eine normale 4-polige Maschine hat zwischen ~1400 - 1490 U/Min je nach Motor,
mit anderen Worten für eine Waschmaschine sollte das ohne Getriebe oder sonstiges problemlos reichen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo Anna,
einen normalen 50Hz Motor an 400Hz das wird wohl nicht funktionieren,
motoren für 400Hz bekommst du hier http://www.perske.de/ 

Ich hab mal gerade geschaut meine Miele geht nur 1400min-1, warum
möchtest du diese hohe Drehzahl, hast du eine Wäscherei und möchtest
mehr aus deinen Maschienen rausholen ?
Denke daran das du die Maschinen gut Festdübelst, nicht das Sie die
Kellertreppe hochläuft 

gruß helmut


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Denke daran das du die Maschinen gut Festdübelst, nicht das Sie die
> Kellertreppe hochläuft


*ROFL*absolut, Helmut


diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn von einer Waschmaschine mit 20000 U/min???
> Und (mal theoretisch): Wer oder was soll den G-Kräften standhalten können?


Sehe ich auch so Dia.

Ich würde auch sagen dass sich die Socken ab 10.000 U/min durch die Löcher der Waschmaschinentrommel verdünnisieren und Deine Hemden ausschauen wie eine Raufasertapete nur halt mit dem Lochmuster der Trommel.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Für den Fall, dass Du diese Energie zum Trocknen nutzen wolltest...
Was hälst Du von einer hydraulischen Presse? Das klappt auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2010)

*Neues Gemeinschaftsprojekt ..*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> dass sich die Socken ab 10.000 U/min durch die Löcher der Waschmaschinentrommel verdünnisieren



Meine Socken verschwinden schon bei 1400 U/min, allerdings nur einzeln und niemals paarweise...

Bei 10.000 U/min der Trommel verschwindet dann eben die ganze Waschmaschine mit allen Socken 

Aber wir können hier ja gemeinsam eine geeignete Abschußrampe für die Waschmaschine entwickeln, wir haben ja auch einige Maschinenbauer hier im Form *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2010)

Ich fürchte ja fast, die "Waschmaschine" wird dann in den Iran geliefert und als Zentrifuge zur Urananreicherung dienen. 

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich denke da liegt ein Verständnisproblem vor, oder? Bei 50 Hz läuft der Motor ja Nenndrehzahl, siehe oben.


----------



## Pepper Ann (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

um den missverständnissen vorzubeugen. ich wollte schon noch auf den orginal vorhandenen riementrieb setzen. denn erstens wollte ich die übersetzunng nutzen, um auch bei kleiner drehzahl ein ordentliches drehmoment zu erreichen und zweitens sollte aus der maschine der motor nicht unbedint hinten heraus ragen.

lg, anna


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2010)

Ehm... warum das Rad neu Erfinden?
Mile und Bosch haen bereits Waschmaschinen mit FU Technik, bau dann lieber eine Braumaschiene draus


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Februar 2010)

Das wird bei dem Tempo schön schaumig. Klingt nach Guiness!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Pepper Ann (7 Februar 2010)

neu erfinden wollte ich das rad ja nun nicht, aber ich dachte mir, wenn ich mal selbst eines baue, dann verstehe ich vieleicht besser warum es so rund läuft


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2010)

nur so eine info zum thema "wie weit kann ich gehen?"

motoren die mit mehreren 100 Hz betrieben werden, sind im werkzeugmaschinenbereich was ganz normales. das wird sowohl mit synchron als auch sanchronmaschinen gemacht.

der markt in diesen breich schreit bereits nach drehzahlen von 600.000 U/min da reden wir dann von mehreren kHz - nein nicht die Taktfrequenz...

derzeit auf dem mark befinden sich antriebe bis max 300.000

irgendeine hochschule hat angeblich im labor schon 1.000.000/min geschafft.

man muss dazusagen das solche spindeln relativ klein sind, geberlos und nur noch 2 polig. gefordert wird das dann z.b. von der leiterplattenindustrie wo das fräswerkzeug in etwa den durchmesser eines menschenhaares hat.

aber selbst bei drehzahlen unter 100.000 kommen die konstrukteure an mechanische grenzen. die fliehkraft zieht das aluminium regelrecht aus den läufern, ird kommen da zusätzliche verstärkungen aus carbon zum einsatz.


aber nichts für ungut, mit dem 400Hz haste dich meiner meinung nach irgendwie verrechnet...
dazu kommt der indutkive blindwiderstand der mit steigender frequenz zunimmt. umgehen kann man das bis zu einem gewissen bereich mit der "87Hz Kennlinie" (Forum oder ggogle).

aber wenn du an der stelle experimentieren willst, dann würde ich dir mal eine gleichstrommaschine empfehlen, den kannst du theoretisch unendlich drehen lassen, brauchst halt gute lager und viele kohlen...


----------

